# Here comes Harvey



## Whiskey Angler

mike_parker said:


> For all of you along the Texas and Louisiana coast, good luck and take care! Looks like you're in for some record flooding.


You aint lying. Houston hasn't been draining off like she used to....may get nasty. As for the mid coast, and all you plant workers, get your high-boots out!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

All you non tunnel hull guys will be able to go where I do for the next couple of weeks...


----------



## EdK13

H upgraded to M- Major Hurricane (wind speed greater than 110 MPH) just off the Coast of Corpus. Weather services are in agreement that it will languish for 72 hours. 

Inundation Potentials for Port O'Connor are worth a look if you have assets in that area. Be careful. 

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/152721.shtml?inundation#contents


----------



## csnaspuck

Be safe everyone. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## EdK13

http://spaghettimodels.com/ Mikes Weather News Aggregator. Good Information.
Hurricane *Harvey* is going to be absolutely devastating. Update looks like strong Cat 3, marginal Cat 4.


----------



## yobata

Please be safe! I know you already know this, but "items can be replaced, people cannot"


----------



## EdK13

I went through Charlie, Francis and Jeanne. I hate Hurricanes.


----------



## Zika

Good luck to all you Texas members. Batten down the hatches, strap the skiffs down and head to higher ground.


----------



## jboriol

Get to high ground, be safe Texans!


----------



## bryson

Hugo was a Cat4 and it took a tremendous toll on Charleston back when it hit. Storms like that seem otherworldly. Be safe guys; I hope that things change for the better.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Prayers for ALL.... in way of HH !! Be smart and remember what history has taught those on the Coast.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I'm sticking it out the next few days through hurricane Harvey. North Victoria Texas...plenty of beer, water, ice, fuel, food, shelter and my skiff is under cover for now. Will report back!


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I'm sticking it out the next few days through hurricane Harvey. North Victoria Texas...plenty of beer, water, ice, fuel, food, shelter and my skiff is under cover for now. Will report back!


Good luck over there.


----------



## Vertigo

Good luck to all those in the path of Harvey. Stock up on bottled water and insect repellent. Sandbags, plastic sheet, a gas powered trash pump, a generator, lots of fuel and propane plus lanterns and stoves will all come in handy when it comes to resisting flooding and living in the aftermath. Prepare now if you can. Final thought: evacuate if it's advised or ordered. A 12 ft storm surge is nothing to sneeze at. It can arrive faster than you can ever imagine. Been there, done that last year here in Florida and crossing our fingers that we don't get another one soon.


----------



## Sublime

I'm high and dry where I am at. I moved the skiff from my garage to the barn and moved my lowboy trailer out of the barn so I could get all my vehicles inside. I couldn't find any water last night, but scored 4 cases this morning. GF left at 4:15 this morning to go to her sisters house in Mount Pleasant. I said see ya. I have two generators so I can keep the fridge cold. We already had a power blip this morning and the wind is blowing like 15 mph is all. This doesn't bode well.

Stu


----------



## ifsteve

Be safe and if you are in south Texas and have any way to leave please do so. Already sound advice. Things can be replaced. You and your family can't.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

My neighborhood (Northampton in Spring, TX) is notorious for collecting serious flood waters from the lake Conroe, Cypress Creek and Spring Creek watershed. In '94 my best friend had 2 ft of water in his ATTIC, and thats about .25 mi. from my house now. My crib is up on a hill so Im good, but....
The Gladesmen is fueled up and ready to dry launch if any of my neighbors need a rescue.


----------



## EdK13

I am inland. Anyone wants to set up a help network for post storm recovery, PM me. We can exchange contact info etc. Good luck!


----------



## EasternGlow

ugh going through this last year in Florida... serious good luck to all in the path. Be smart.


----------



## not2shabby

Hold on tight, y'all. This is a real one.


----------



## Halfhitch

Thoughts and prayers are with all in the path – wife and I have been in 3 hurricanes, but only one was a Cat 3 (Opal in 95 while living on PCB, was Cat 4 offshore but luckily came onshore as a strong 3 - still terrible damage) – scary stuff. Hurricane Center predicts late today a VERY slow movement and possibly staying close to the Texas coast into mid-week. They said possible 35” rain in some spots due to slow movement – hope they’re wrong. As others have said, things can be replaced, lives can’t – please be safe.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Man, it looks like Port Aransas and Rockport got blasted pretty good. Early reports from POC are encouraging. Some sheds blown around, but it doesn't look like water got into many houses. No reports from Seadrift yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EdK13 said:


> I am inland. Anyone wants to set up a help network for post storm recovery, PM me. We can exchange contact info etc. Good luck!


I packed up and headed to Ed's last night with my mother, dog, girlfriend and kids. Best move I could have made. Probably heading back soon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tx_Whipray said:


> Man, it looks like Port Aransas and Rockport got blasted pretty good. Early reports from POC are encouraging. Some sheds blown around, but it doesn't look like water got into many houses. No reports from Seadrift yet.


Buddies have sent videos of their places in POC and as of now things are MUCH better than anticipated. We aren't out of the woods yet with storms and rain but I have a better feeling than last night...prayers up to anyone effected adversely and thank God for the people spared.


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Buddies have sent videos of their places in POC and as of now things are MUCH better than anticipated. We aren't out of the woods yet with storms and rain but I have a better feeling than last night...prayers up to anyone effected adversely and thank God for the people spared.


It's times like this that make me proud to live in America. People who actually care about each others welfare. Anglers/boaters all caring about fellow sportsmen [and women]. It's a refreshing alternative to all the B.S. going on in Washington. Please keep it going fellow Microskiff members.


----------



## not2shabby

Just got word from neighbors that our house and skiff in CC appear to be intact. We'll head back on Monday ready to help - especially those folks on the island and San Pat County. Corpus dodged a bullet. We're thanking God.


----------



## Godzuki86

Vertigo said:


> Good luck to all those in the path of Harvey. Stock up on bottled water and insect repellent. Sandbags, plastic sheet, a gas powered trash pump, a generator, lots of fuel and propane plus lanterns and stoves will all come in handy when it comes to resisting flooding and living in the aftermath. Prepare now if you can. Final thought: evacuate if it's advised or ordered. A 12 ft storm surge is nothing to sneeze at. It can arrive faster than you can ever imagine. *Been there, done that last year here in Florida* and crossing our fingers that we don't get another one soon.


I have family in Yankeetown and the pictures from last year were brutal. The houses by the Yankeetown boat ramp were all flooded bad. And like you said, it happened quick.


----------



## jboriol

not2shabby said:


> Just got word from neighbors that our house and skiff in CC appear to be intact. We'll head back on Monday ready to help - especially those folks on the island and San Pat County. Corpus dodged a bullet. We're thanking God.


 Praying for all those in the path and for safety and relief in the aftermath. I remember sitting in Pass Christian, MS at 4:00 AM Aug 28, 2005 trying to determine if we would evacuate for Katrina not knowing if it would hit us or not and then the forecast said Cat 5 175 MPH with 25-30' storm surge. I don't think I've ever felt a more ominous sense of fear than that very moment, leaving was an easy decision at that point. The rebuilding will be difficult but the faith and perseverance of your neighbors and friends will get you through!


----------



## Breeze

jboriol said:


> Praying for all those in the path and for safety and relief in the aftermath. I remember sitting in Pass Christian, MS at 4:00 AM Aug 28, 2005 trying to determine if we would evacuate for Katrina not knowing if it would hit us or not and then the forecast said Cat 5 175 MPH with 25-30' storm surge. I don't think I've ever felt a more ominous sense of fear than that very moment, leaving was an easy decision at that point. The rebuilding will be difficult but the faith and perseverance of your neighbors and friends will get you through!


Left Texas yesterday'. Headed back to Florida. Saw a lot of help coming across I -10. Hope all is well out there


----------



## Zika

Thoughts and prayers for all those still in harm's way and for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Holy shit, y'all! It's getting real here in Screwston!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Take care of yourself, Whiskey. Post up if you need anything.


----------



## not2shabby

Do they need a skiff armada in Houston? Who is coordinating the public boats / rescue effort?


----------



## sjrobin

The problem is nearly everyone dry is on an island. I had to wait for water to recede a little(to keep from stalling the truck) to trailer the skiff to Interstate 45 yesterday to launch where I could use it. Some of the Cajun navy guys where launching at one of the few accessible places. I launched off a exit ramp and picked up two people with two dogs before dark. The water was falling fast by the time I got back. Concrete scraps to go along with the oyster.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

bryson said:


> Hugo was a Cat4 and it took a tremendous toll on Charleston back when it hit. Storms like that seem otherworldly. Be safe guys; I hope that things change for the better.


My family had a lot of damage to their homes during Hugo.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

sjrobin said:


> The problem is nearly everyone dry is on an island. I had to wait for water to recede a little(to keep from stalling the truck) to trailer the skiff to Interstate 45 yesterday to launch where I could use it. Some of the Cajun navy guys where launching at one of the few accessible places. I launched off a exit ramp and picked up two people with two dogs before dark. The water was falling fast by the time I got back. Concrete scraps to go along with the oyster.


I launched the gladesmen out my neighbors yard this morning...50 people, a dozen dogs and a few cats later....I need a FEMA prop. It ate a lot of concrete today.


----------



## sjrobin

Good work Whiskey! Where are you?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Heading out Friday and Saturday to help on the Guadalupe and Colorado if I can help.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Whiskey- you get out of North Hampton OK? Buddy of mine posted this video on FB: https://www.facebook.com/*****.YuhhDiggg/posts/10155066348657842r


----------



## Whiskey Angler

W


Finn Maccumhail said:


> Whiskey- you get out of North Hampton OK? Buddy of mine posted this video on FB: https://www.facebook.com/*****.YuhhDiggg/posts/10155066348657842r


Our house is ok. That video is of my street...water started a house down from me, and the street drops off into a deep floodplain. Streets name is Creekview. It was unreal.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Updated coastal images. Looks like Sunday Beach is open to the gulf now. Vinson Slough looks completely disconnected from Cedar Bayou, and also open to the gulf. 

https://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/harvey/index.html


----------



## EdK13

Tx_Whipray said:


> Updated coastal images. Looks like Sunday Beach is open to the gulf now. Vinson Slough looks completely disconnected from Cedar Bayou, and also open to the gulf.
> 
> https://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/harvey/index.html


Wow. Sunday Beach changed and Cedar Bayou looks very bad. Glad you are well.


----------



## slowtyper16

Oh my goodness, Does anyone know where Brian little and this sweet guy in his blue shadowcast are rescuing people? or where all these pics are coming from on TV where they are launching and going down a flooded road/highway? I cannot believe how much damage is around the Addicks reservoir. Guarantee the US army corps of engineers will be redesigning that in the near future.


----------



## EdK13

Cedar Bayou


----------



## not2shabby

slowtyper16 said:


> Guarantee the US army corps of engineers will be redesigning that in the near future.


It's not a design issue. You cannot realistically design for 50+ inches of rain in such a short period of time. Especially in an old, sprawling, low-lying metropolis.


----------



## slowtyper16

not2shabby said:


> It's not a design issue. You cannot realistically design for 50+ inches of rain in such a short period of time. Especially in an old, sprawling, low-lying metropolis.


Ya, that's true, often times there is nothing we can do when mother nature unleashes her fury. I just know for political purposes the corps will spend a lot of money to make it look like next time it won't be as bad. I've never been to the Addicks area but those sat images are heartbreaking around that area. We lost our house in 2011 to the Missouri River floods and it's just so similar, one house fine and the neighbors is a complete loss. It looks like there is just as much commercial areas that are damaged as residential which is going to make rebuilding that much more difficult. My one bit of advice to anyone who will be going through the FEMA process is.......................if you don't get the max 27k or whatever it is now, make sure you file an appeal. There are always unforeseen damages that will occur after the FEMA rep has walked through your home. I filed an appeal because of heavy foundation sinking that did not occur until after the FEMA rep walked through, and they came back out and gave me max dollar. Sadly as I'm sure most of you are thinking......................what can you do with a home that has 200k in damage when all you have is 27k? Let's say the neighbors all traded skills and trades and we all became contractors over the course of three years. My air compressor was used to build 6 homes that I know of, my neighbor had all the PEX tools, I am an electrician, another neighbor had a tractor to till up and reseed all of our lawns, it was amazing once the rebuilding started.

If anyone has any questions about what to expect with the govt process I can maybe answer some federal questions, as for the state of TX programs that will be available I can't help you there but I'm sure there will be something like 1% rate for up to 100k or so and then options for a low interest SBA loan as well. Sadly nothing is going to make you whole from this. I'm wishing everyone involved well.


----------



## EdK13

not2shabby said:


> It's not a design issue. You cannot realistically design for 50+ inches of rain in such a short period of time. Especially in an old, sprawling, low-lying metropolis.


Emphasis on Sprawl... the design engineers in the 80's never anticipated Houston would use every sq. inch available for expansion.


----------



## sjrobin

not2shabby said:


> It's not a design issue. You cannot realistically design for 50+ inches of rain in such a short period of time. Especially in an old, sprawling, low-lying metropolis.


Oh yes you can design for the water but it will take eminent domain for additional channelization of the bayous and multiple retention basins. Very similar to the Lake Okeechobee development problem. Either way people/business will be displaced for the greater common good. We have to decide what we want to save and maintain.


----------



## richg99

IMHO, the biggest problem that Houston or any other coastal city has is that there isn't any "drop" to carry excess water away. 

We are at nearly zero feet above sea level. 

I'm 70 miles inland and I think I am at 20 feet above sea level. The nearest creek was 30 feet above its normal level.

Gravity works when it has height. It doesn't work so very well when tons of water fill the bayous, and they don't empty rapidly enough.

richg99


----------



## Tx_Whipray

sjrobin said:


> Oh yes you can design for the water but it will take eminent domain for additional channelization of the bayous and multiple retention basins. Very similar to the Lake Okeechobee development problem. Either way people/business will be displaced for the greater common good. We have to decide what we want to save and maintain.


That area around buffalo bayou in particular will be interesting to watch. This will be the third time in 3 years those houses have flooded. Hell, I bet some haven't even completed repairs from last time. Wouldn't surprise me to see that area condemned, like they did parts of Baytown after Alicia.


----------



## slowtyper16

Tx_Whipray said:


> That area around buffalo bayou in particular will be interesting to watch. This will be the third time in 3 years those houses have flooded. Hell, I bet some haven't even completed repairs from last time. Wouldn't surprise me to see that area condemned, like they did parts of Baytown after Alicia.


Yep, that is most likely what will happen. That is what happen to our property. Wait 4 years to find out what the buyout will be, all the while knowing its going to be pennies on the dollar.


----------



## EdK13

sjrobin said:


> Oh yes you can design for the water but it will take eminent domain for additional channelization of the bayous and multiple retention basins. Very similar to the Lake Okeechobee development problem. Either way people/business will be displaced for the greater common good. We have to decide what we want to save and maintain.


AGREED. There is no doubt it would have been bad regardless with 20 trillion gallons hitting the ground. But I can recall Mid 80's there was a whole lot of prairie grass, creeks and natural flood plain left to displace significant water. Now the vast majority of 2000+ sq miles that's been affected in just Harris County has nearly no permeability. That is... insane. I have a suspicion FEMA will have some very strong strings attached to Federal money going forward. In all affected areas. IBC 2006-9, re-wilding, demands for zoning, etc. We will see. Damned sad situation for the folks, that is all I know for certain.


----------

